

Ask HN: Feedback on Genie Timeline 2.0 Please - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2010/genie-timeline-2-0-quality-free-backup-for-all/

======
ComputerGuru
Genie-Soft - a Jordan-based startup I'm currently working with - has just
released Genie Timeline 2.0 Free, which is a comprehensive backup solution for
Windows.

I'm not sure if anyone else has had a similar experience, but before working
with Genie, I could never find a free backup product that didn't suck to
recommend for family and friends that don't realize the value of backups
enough to shell out for a backup program.

I'm really excited about GTL2 because it takes many queues from version
control systems. It actually monitors your system for changes to protected
data in realtime, and queues the files for backup. The nice thing about it is,
you just configure it and forget it, it'll perform automated near-realtime
backups on its own. You only use it when you need it: to revert changes and
undelete files.

Anyway, I'd really appreciate any feedback you guys can give on the product.
There's a lot going on behind the ostensibly simple UI, and sometimes focusing
too hard on the core means missing out on the big picture. Any
feedback/critique fellow HNers can give would be very much appreciated!

I know giving feedback on a software product is a lot more involved than doing
so for a webappp, but it's very much appreciated.

